# Tips for Building A House Alone



## WildMtnHoney (Jan 11, 2019)

I am building a house by myself. There are just sooo many processes that require another pair of hands. I had a guy or two helping but they all wanted to just order me around all day. Doesn't work for me!! I am looking for any tips for how to do some of these things alone. The best advice I have gotten so far is the use of clamps to hold things in place while you get a nail or two in. I am just starting to install soffits while I wait for dry weather to continue with getting shingles on. A biggie would be any suggestions for getting the shingles up on the roof. Putting windows in alone. Any tips appreciated.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that the best tip that I can give you is "Learn to work with people." Life is just too full of situations where it is necessary to cooperate to get something accomplished.


George


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

For heavy lifting, learn the use of pulleys and the very simple calculations for the gained mechanical advantage. Sailboat pulleys called blocks can be gotten with locking mechanism so you wont have to stop and ite and untie as often.

Another thing most people dont think of is a forklift. I have used them in my shops not just for lifting 'stuff' but for lifting me. I attached handrails to a pallet and made a platform for me to work off of. You will have to be just slightly creative, again, with pulleys and arrange so you can use a rope to raise and lower your self while standing on your work pallet-platform. Sell the forklift when you are done with it. Get on Craigslist and you will be surprised how reasonably prices a good used one is. You can also get a farm tractor and set it up with forklift like features.


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

Have the shingles delivered by boom crane to the roof edge near the peak, and then carry the bundles along the peak, piling them in many small piles along the peak to distribute the load. It's all down hill from there as you need them. During install, by the time you reach the peak, if you have calculated the order correctly, you won't have any piles to move out of the way.

For windows, you need help. I've never found a better way.

Maybe you should listen to your helpers, and then try it their way occasionally. They just may know something that you don't. A friendly trade off of "OK, we'll try it your way this time", might help keep them working for you too.

Charley


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Best video series on You Tube!*

This series will show you how much one person can do by themselves with occasional help from a friend:






For safety reasons, it's always better to have someone who call help, or call for help if needed. Beams, planks and plywood are heavy. An understanding of physics will play an important role in moving things with rollers, levers, pulleys, come alongs, etc. Motorized equipment is great if available. 



For example I needed to raise two 666 lb steel support beams up to the 2nd story to support the floor of an addition. We had 5 people helping, two with builder's licenses, a psychologist, a friend and myself. We used a 5 rope block and tackle attached to a stout Oak tree just the right distance from the house and an open window and then used a come along to pull them into the window opening. All went very well. We had a plan and executed it with each person during their assigned role.
:smile2:


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

.I used a ladder made from 2x6"s The rungs were only spacers. I added a 3/4" plywood "dolly" that over hung the rungs 3" on each side . 2" casters on each corner rode on the ladder rails. I added 1-1/2" casters on each side to keep the dolly centered. I put two cartons of shingles on the dolly. Heavy duty eyebolt added for pulling. A 2500lb pull winch is bolted under the ladder. Cable runs under the ladder and over a pulley to connect to the eyebolt.
The winch is connected to a free standing battery and controlled with a remote control.
I usually raise about 10 cartons before starting to shingle. 
mike


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

They make shingle elevators that ride on one section of a long extension ladder. These come complete with a gas or electric winch and will fit most standard aluminum ladders. A Google Search found this one. You should be able to rent them too.

https://safetyhoistcompany.com/



Charley


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You Tube is your "helper' ....*



WildMtnHoney said:


> I am building a house by myself. There are just sooo many processes that require another pair of hands. I had a guy or two helping but they all wanted to just order me around all day. Doesn't work for me!! I am looking for any tips for how to do some of these things alone. The best advice I have gotten so far is the use of clamps to hold things in place while you get a nail or two in. I am just starting to install soffits while I wait for dry weather to continue with getting shingles on. A biggie would be any suggestions for getting the shingles up on the roof. Putting windows in alone. Any tips appreciated.



Use You Tube to search for ideas on typical problems like getting shingles on the roof:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=diy+shingle+hoist

Pick the example that fits your condition, budget, DIY skills and equipment. and then build it or follow the advice. Not every Y/T is an great solution, so pick and choose wisely. BE SAFE!


:vs_cool:


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

build a small house?


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

ı did build a tiny house for myself at 2018....
ı honestly to be a person is not enough for to build a tiny house..
I am not trying to be negative, but 
this is impossible...
you have to be minimum 2 people..
you have to learn ..HOW CAN I WORK WİTH ANOTHER PEOPLE???
This is my tiny house project
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/wooden-tiny-house-201010/
maybe it can give you an idea...


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

I am a retired carpenter and have built 4 homes, several garages and other out buildings by my self. The first house was a two story 2600' framed home. I can build the walls on the deck, sheath and paper them. Then lift into place with one finger ( on a remote control winch). If you are familiar with Proctor Wall Jacks my home built wood A frame works on the same principal. Windows on the second floor are installed from pump jacks scaffold. I pull the window thru the opening on an angle and then lift and turn the window frame into the opening. Because I carefully shim on top of the lumber to level, The window will be plumb .I screw washer head screws at each corner. Check for plumb and then fill in with 1-3/4" roofing nails. First floor windows are easy, no scaffold needed, just a 4'-0 ladder to nail the top flange.
Siding and shingles can be done by your self. Hardiboard siding is a PITA. You have to pick long pieces up vertically or it may snap. Vinyl is the easiest to install, 
Wall board installed using a drywall lift makes one man installation possible. I do my own plumbing and help out on menial stuff like boring holes in studs for wiring. I 'll wire the receptacles but not switches. Electrician friend does the rest.
I hire HVAC contractor for heat and air. almost forgot about roof framing. The ridge is lifted into place, one end fits in a gusset on the outer wall roof framing. I make the slot in the gusset oversize, about 2" wide so the ridge goes in easily and can move laterally. Later I shim the ridge to the center. I put a 2x4 with a scab under the ridge temporary.The rest of the ridge is done the same way except a post and scab is not needed. A plywood scab connects both ridge boards. I string a line on the top of the ridge and in the center. Plywood block under each end raises the line 3/4". I use another block for a gauge. I nail three rafters at the wall line and from the center. Repeat on the opposite side. Then nail the plumb cut at the ridge making sure the ridge is centered. I repeat this til I'm done. Sheathing is tongue and groove 1x6 . Easy to handle ,glued and nailed . Plywood sheathing would be difficult for one man, especially if the wind kicked up. Roofers at the time ran 11% more than 1/2" plywood. I think the T&G 3/4" thick roofers are stronger than the plywood which is less than 1/2". In any case It made it easy to sheath the roof. 
Hope I made the case for one man building
mike
As far as making the A frame for lifting , If anyone is interested I'll post it , just ask.
mike


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

kwoodhands said:


> As far as making the A frame for lifting , If anyone is interested I'll post it , just ask.
> mike


Yes, please post.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Making and using the A-Frame is not complicated. I sawed two 2x6's 12'-0" and one 2x6 four feet. I thru bolted the top loosely , used 1/2" all thread instead of a bolt. Did not have bolt long enough. The 4'-0 base was nailed and lagged with short angle irons thru the A-frame legs. Two heavy duty strap hinges were lag screwed under the base. 
A hole was bored thru the top about 6: down for a 3/4" iron pipe about a foot long. This is for a cable to pass over. If you have a pulley centered between the lumber it is better than a bare cable on the pipe. I made a wooden pulley, nothing fancy but it does roll. Two round plywood disks 3" in diameter sandwiches a 2" plywood disk. Glued and screwed this should last for quite a while. 
At hip height mount a board across the frame that will attach a hoist, come-a-long or a winch. Any of the three will work. I started with a come-a-long. This worked fine for lifting but the only drawback was the line length. I could get to about 60° before I ran out of line. Then braced the wall while I re-purchased it. Hoists or winches have plenty of line. I bought a Harbor freight hoist rated at 440/ 880 lb lift. I found that the single line 440 lb. was enough to lift walls at least 40'-0 long. You are only tilting up .not lifting the entire weight. I have not used a winch , they are made for rolling loads. I think they may work, not sure. 
After mounting the hoist, run the line over the pulley and down to the floor. Lag bolt the strap hinges to the deck with the frame vertical. I stand the frame up and attach a temporary brace to keep it from falling.
I use 1/4"x 3: lag bolts to fasten a 2x4 x about 5'-0 long at the top of the wall studs. This prevents the top plates from pulling off the studs, your pulling from the studs instead of the plate.
Fasten the cable around the support. Make sure the bottom plate cannot slide off the deck. Some people use scraps of lumber nailed to the rim joists. I use banding iron that is nailed with 1-1/2" long roofing nails. Bend the banding to a sharp 90° 3" long ,the rest is about 10" or more long. The roofing nails have flat heads, they won't raise the plate when stood up. After aligning the bottom plate to a chalk line , screw the banding tail to the deck at 8'-0 centers This should be done before sheathing, forgot to mention this earlier.
Now you ready to lift, snug the cable up. Now lift , you will see the wall lift off the deck and the A-_Frame will tilt forward riding against the wall plate. When the wall gets to a height that is comfortable to nail braces, I tack a scrap 2x on the rim joist so the brace will not fall off. Use one 16d nail at the top til the brace is ready to final stop when plumb. I try to get the wall to about 80/85° . Then I can push the wall to 90° and nail braces. Once in a while I may go past plumb. Then I nail a 1x4 to the top plate and deck at 45° or more. Pick a spot in the middle and force a 2x against the brace .This will spring the wall back to plumb . Adjust the 2x til your plumb.
I don't think I left anything out, if I did or need further clarification e-mail me again.

mike


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Wear a hard hat. DAMHIKT!!

Put thoughts such as "what have I got myself into" out of your mind.

What you should hire out is insulation and drywall. For labor over what you can buy materials for, its just not worth it. They will do a better, job than you can, and much, much faster so you can move on the next step -- painting.

Another job you should hire out LOL.

By the time you get to that point, if may not be so funny DAMHIKT!!


----------



## Echo415 (Apr 3, 2018)

WildMtnHoney said:


> A biggie would be any suggestions for getting the shingles up on the roof. Putting windows in alone. Any tips appreciated.


First off, you'll need a ladder. After that, lift a reasonable number of shingles onto your shoulder so that you aren't overloaded and climb up the ladder. Remember to alternate left and right while climbing(similar premise to walking or running, never try left left or right right in a row) and keep three points of contact on the ladder. After you've reached the roof, remove the shingles from your shoulder and place them onto the roof at the peak so they don't slide back off.

If you're looking for tips...make a friend and ask your new friend for help on occasion. While it's possible to build a house by yourself, you shouldn't because you will end up doing a lot of unsafe things to compensate for the lack of an extra pair of hands.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I helped my best friend build a large, raised-foundation, two-story house in urban LA. It took five years. He had a full-time-plus job, so most of the work happened on weekends. There were only two tasks that he paid others to do:

1. Drywall
2. Roofing

Crews came in and did those two jobs very quickly and efficiently. It was money well-spent.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Most tool and equipment rental stores have shingle hoists available for rent.... if you can't be there to have the shingles put on the roof when they deliver the shingles.


----------



## GruneHolzarbeiten (Jun 9, 2020)

woodnthings said:


> For safety reasons, it's always better to have someone who call help, or call for help if needed. Beams, planks and plywood are heavy. An understanding of physics will play an important role in moving things with rollers, levers, pulleys, come alongs, etc. Motorized equipment is great if available.



To me, the biggest concern here is not "how can one do this by themselves" but rather "that one probably shouldn't do this by themselves". The fact that absolutely everything about it will be easier aside, the safety concern of doing something like this alone just seems not worth it. Relatively minor injuries can be fatal without someone else to call an ambulance or provide some other kind of emergency assistance.


My dad solo-built a nice shed (12x12x10 with a roof pitch that matched the house, siding, etc..) and part of it fell on him, pinning him to the ground for a couple of hours because he was just kind of wedged between two frames in a way that he couldn't get leverage in the right direction to get up on his own. He was maybe 40 at the time and in good shape. He was in no mortal danger, and just ended up with some nasty bruises on his legs, but if it had landed on his head or chest instead it easily could have killed him.



As a result, I won't manipulate large objects without a spotter, even if I'm doing all the work myself. I wouldn't even consider building-sized work alone -- I'd not do the project if I couldn't secure help. I watch a lot of woodworking videos and a few forums and reddit, and I often see people dismiss safety concerns because, "Oh, that never happens! Just do things in this effective but pretty unsafe way!" But with lots of accidents, it only has to happen once.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

i was bitten by scorpions during build my tiny house.. i did wake up in the egea university hospital..First two days.. i didn't remember anything at emergency service..OMG That was like a nightmare..if i was alone.. i did be dead.. Because my work mate did call ambulance service for me..

I don't know your area.. If there is a tiny house community at your area..They can help you..

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Jan 11, 2019)

Best tip I have had yet. I think I understand your instructions. Any chance you would have a diagram or picture of this set up?


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Jan 11, 2019)

All the big heavy stuff is done. Could not and would not have done it alone. The most dangerous thing I have left is the first couple rows of shingles. I am no fool and not inexperienced. I have worked alone my entire life alone out in very remote forests so I know the consequences of my actions and failures. I also have elderly neighbors who cannot help physically but can sit in a lawn chair to be there in case of an emergency and it makes them feel needed.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 1, 2020)

I got some interesting ideas for this same thing from a book available at Amazon (did you know they sell books too?): "Working Alone: Tips and Techniques for Solo Building" by John Carroll. $14.


----------



## vicrauch (Jul 7, 2018)

I started a work shop when I was 71 years old. It took me 9 months to build my 12 x 16 work shop. First thing I did was to pay someone to dig and then pour the foundation. Next of course was the walls. No way to left a 16' wall by myself, but an 8' wall, no problem. Therefore the two 16' walls were raised in two sections. And the 12' back wall was raised in 2 sections. The front wall, with a 6' opening for two 3' doors was basically raised in three pieces. The two 3' sections were raised, then the 6' header with the 2x4 jack studs attached was raised. The header 2x4 for this last wall piece was 3/4" longer on each end so it could be nailed into the stud at the end of each 3' wall pieces. These shorter walls to make up the 16' or 12' walls made lifting the walls very easy for one old man (me). With all 4 walls up, then came the ceiling joists. Then to place the 2x8, 20' ridge in place I made the front and back rafters and held them in place with 2x4s tacked into the wall, and a shorter 2x4 to hold the ridge at the correct height at one end. The other end was resting on the top of the back wall. After attaching the front rafters to the ridge, I was then able to attach the back rafters to the ridge. Then came all the rest of the rafters attached to the ridge beam and the top of the side walls and to the ceiling joists. After that the exterior siding was easy, 4x8 exterior plywood. For the roof of course was roofing plywood, then the black paper, then hire a roofer to carry the shingles onto the roof and nail them all down. That was a VERY inexpensive $200 for about 2 hours of his time. I loved watching him carry those shingles onto the roof and then nail them all down. Except for the foundation and the shingles, I built everything else myself, did all the wiring myself, including a new main electric panel on my home so I would have a 100 amp circuit to my new shop. My county inspector seemed amazed that I did all this by myself and I was very happy with the completed work shop. Plus, I have had a great time in this work shop over these past two years.
By the way, I have been a computer program/systems analyst since I was 25 when I graduated from college.
Background of where I learned to work with wood like this. Help my father as I teenager add two bedrooms and a master bath to our home. And I worked for a garage door firm (flat, 1 piece doors) for about 12 months during my last semester in college and then for another 5 months because I enjoyed the work, the boss, and the co-workers. I got a 33% raise when I started working as a programmer over the pay of a carpenter. Plus several odd jobs around the houses I have lived in over the last 45-50 years.


----------



## Doc1239 (Feb 27, 2019)

WildMtnHoney said:


> I am building a house by myself. There are just sooo many processes that require another pair of hands. I had a guy or two helping but they all wanted to just order me around all day. Doesn't work for me!! I am looking for any tips for how to do some of these things alone. The best advice I have gotten so far is the use of clamps to hold things in place while you get a nail or two in. I am just starting to install soffits while I wait for dry weather to continue with getting shingles on. A biggie would be any suggestions for getting the shingles up on the roof. Putting windows in alone. Any tips appreciated.


In my experiences over the past 50 years, there are many times when you just have to do things alone. I found a book quite a few years back that was published by Pros for Pros and was written by John Carroll. It's title is "Working Alone, tips and techniques for solo building". I would seriously recommend that you order this book. It is available through Amazon and I believe you can get it for less that 15 bucks. It's full of ideas with clear descriptions and I think you'll find it very helpful. You most likely can also find it in your local library but that limits your time having it and I have always liked having my own library available for whatever I might need. I have been a general contractor and instructor for many many years but unlike some, I don't have it all on the top of my head. So I often do some researching and review before I tackle a new project of any real consequence. Maybe it's age, but I more think it's a wise practice. Good luck.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

I'll give it a try sometime tomorrow. I think I know how to do it. I will scan the drawing and send it to PC .Then Email it. If I screw it up the neighbors 6 year old can probably do it for me.
mike


----------



## FlyingHammer (Feb 12, 2011)

Quick - have a few kids.


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks! I will check that out.


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks for your advice. I will purchase the book. Others have recommended it too. I just came up with a couple of ideas myself. One probably only a woman would have thought of when I had a mop break. I glued an old mouse pad to it and can wedge it under something until I get a nail or two in. I have also been thinking about just paying a roofing company to get the bundles of shingles on the roof too. I should at least get an estimate for someone doing the roofing. Responses like your have reaffirmed my interest in this site. Until recent comments I the responses were just don't do it, hire a man, or some horror story of their own.


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Jan 11, 2019)

That ship sailed 20 years ago! Plus I would need a man for the other half of that equation and then if I had a man around I wouldn't need the children.  Does anyone rent out children?


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

Be very careful about over-working your back - a cist on a disk never goes away - ask me how I know! If you drill-drive a lot of screws - alternate left hand and right hand to alternate stress fields on your back's musculature. Use true power screwdrivers - drywall type - for such work.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, too many long posts... 

i always wanted to build my own house. i hired a contractor to build the shell and put on the roof (in 11 days) then i built the rest. loved every minute of it. you need a very patient wife. did all my own plumbing, heating, and electric. if you are not familiar with these systems, then get help there, as it can get bad in a hurry.

you will learn how to do the things you need as you go...


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

well, be careful of you back - if you abuse it - it will never be the same. Speaking from experience.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Sallymayorz said:


> Where did you get scaffolds from?


How long do you need them for? They can be rented, but if you want to keep them up for a while try to find them used, Craigs list etc.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

WildMtnHoney said:


> I am building a house by myself. There are just sooo many processes that require another pair of hands. I had a guy or two helping but they all wanted to just order me around all day. Doesn't work for me!! I am looking for any tips for how to do some of these things alone. The best advice I have gotten so far is the use of clamps to hold things in place while you get a nail or two in. I am just starting to install soffits while I wait for dry weather to continue with getting shingles on. A biggie would be any suggestions for getting the shingles up on the roof. Putting windows in alone. Any tips appreciated.


As another post mentioned the shingles can be delivered and raised to the roof with the trucks boom. 
Also if you rather have the shingles on a pallet on the ground , a ladder type hoist can be rented. I once had a job that had 4 buildings in the same complex and needed new roofs. I am a carpenter not a roofer by trade. Work was slow so I decided to shingle the buildings myself. I made a ladder without rungs , just 3 for spacers. The rails were 2x6's. The sled was a 15" x 40" x 3/4" doubled up plywood and had a 16" high back to keep the bundles from sliding . I doubled the plywood to prevent sag . 
I bolted small caster wheels to each side of the sled to keep the sled centered on the ladder. A HF 2000 lb winch was bolted to the undrside of the ladder bottom. The cable went around a snatch block at the top of the ladder and then down to the sled. I tried the sled without casters on the bottom, just waxed the rails with paraffin. Worked well.
I put 4 bundles on the sled at a time and raised them with the winch. At that time the ladder and the material for the ladder and sled were about $110.00 total.
I did not know how long I would have needed a rented hoist, that is why I built one instead.
The only thing I do with windows is I use 4 washer head screws to hold the jamb in place . Then make sure the window is plumb , square and the sash opens and closes correctly. Then I finish nailing with galvanized 1-1/2" roofing nails.
Also some brands like Anderson double hung sash can be removed easily. This makes the window frame light and much easier to handle. I remove the sash, climb out the opening to a scaffold or ladder . Then reach in and bring the frame out and install with 4 washer head screws. I check the frame for plumb and square . Then climb in and install the sash and check it for correct fit. I have to go outside to finish nailing the nailing flange . 
Hope this helps, mike


----------

